# Jon boat / Microskiff / Fishing Machine, from Carolina Puerto Rico



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks very well thought out and good condition. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Looking forward to seeing more pics of fishing in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That boats looks way to clean, are you sure you fish? ;D Seriously though that is a very nice john boat, I like it!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

thats the best looking jonboat ive ever seen, must be the black 
i think there is a new trend going on haha does the inside get hot out in the sun?


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

I will post more pics very soon. I always try to keep my woman clean. I do fish alot at least 3 times a week day or nigth. Black is the only way to go. Very easy to clean and polish. The hot thing is not a problem most of the time temp. is in the 90+ range during the day. But the carpet helps alot. Thanks for your comments. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome to the forum- very nice looking jon there ,what species do you fish for and what areas ??? -anytide


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It looks sick!! Loving that everything is blacked out!



> thats the best looking jonboat ive ever seen, must be the black
> i think there is a new trend going on haha does the inside get hot out in the sun?


And people told me I was insane for going with black!
Mel also tried talking me out of it last summer of 09 when I first inquired about a skiff.


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

My playground is the San Jose Lagoon and Torrecilla 
lagoon they connect in the middle by a channel. This in the area between Carolina and San Juan. Other places Lake Carraizo, Arecibo, Salinas mostly when i have the time to travel to the rest of the inshore coats. Species Tarpon, Snook, jacks, red mangrove snnapper, barracudas, ladyfish, not common mackarels, but my target species is the Tarpon. To me as long as get there before sunrise i always cacht fish and at night after 8:00pm to 1:00am there always fish. I dont care to much about the tide.


----------



## roob76 (Jun 13, 2008)

you live where i was born. too bad we moved to the states when i was only 1 year old so i never got to experience the fishing there. still haven't had a chance to go visit. we have family in ponce and adjuntas. i've heard the tarpon fishing is pretty good in P.R. you guys getting any 150lb+fish?

BTW the boat looks great.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

that's nice looking jon boat! Black always look good and you are right the carpet is good for your feet and reduce heat around the boat.  I need to come in PR soon because I'm dying to go fishing out there. also  PR food is excellent and got to have some!!!   I'm always come down there for roasted whole pig, monfongo, and ice cold beer! ;D

another ???  my brother in law tried to fish freshwater around lares and Hatillio area but no luck at all.  Is there any fresh water game out there? :-/


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Very cool boat! Been meaning to get back to visit down there sometime soon...

Steve


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

that birdsall mount is genius...love all the storage too.




We'll need some puerto rican reports soon!


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

We do get 100+ tarpon all around the island. The diference with San Jose and Torecilla lagoons is that the tarpon are resident most of them dont migrate. We got one that people call the BURRO and is suppose to be in the 250 pound range. Till this day that know no one has be avaible to land him. In most of our freshwater the dominat species is the peackcook bass but first was the bass they were introduce to increase the freshwater fishing and at the same time take care of other domestic species that people was realeasing into the lakes. The peacook bass took over in big numbers even with the over fishing of species.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a well thought out metal micro...

Thumb-burners rule!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

very nice layout.... the storage feature is great too.... those late 90's early 2000's johnsons are some great workhorse motors too!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

you must shop at westmarine alot lol


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

Actually i just visit the store beacuse is near my work and some times if i have nothing else to do i just go to look around and take some of those free stickers.  I dont buy much from them to expensive compare to other retailers here in P.R. Most of what i got buy it from internet ebay, bass pro, cabelas, wal mart, kmart, etc. For big boats they are great retailers but for smaller boat not that much at least here. Wait to see my tying bench [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## Puertoricoinshore (Aug 26, 2010)

My motor is 1996 and defenetly is a workhorse [smiley=bigun2.gif]. No major repair at all just some normal replacement parts. I am going to work cleaning the carburator in a couple of days. I am a 280+ pounds guy and move really good with another person and cargo. But i do want a 25hp. Will see.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Nice jon boat! Sweet Peacock too. MAN, must be nice to have a peacock lake nearby!


----------

